# Central New York Gaming



## PJ-Mason (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey, all. I moderate a gaming list called the CNYGamer. Its for rpg'ers in the CNY area. Its for those gamers in the area, or those gamers who still game rpg ties to the area (we have a couple "abroad" members who once lived here) to discuss gaming issues, or to talk about your games, or to find other players/GMs in you're own piece of CNY. 

We have members from Rochester to Albany, from Johnson city to Oswego. So if you're anywhere you might consider Central New York and looking for other gamers or just want to talk rpg's, then go here and sign up:

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/CNYGamer/?yguid=133152907

I look forward to seeing you.

PJ


----------



## PJ-Mason (Oct 24, 2005)

Oh, just to add: if you have any questions about the CNYGamer's list or gaming in the area, you can Email or PM me. I'd be happy to help.


----------



## PJ-Mason (Nov 7, 2005)

These ARE those things that go bump in the night. 
Make no mistake about that. 

And WE are the ones who bump back. 

-- Prof. 'Broom' Bruttenholm.


----------



## PJ-Mason (Nov 17, 2005)

to Bump, or not to bump...that is the....no,no, definitely to Bump!


----------



## PJ-Mason (Dec 3, 2005)

What makes a hero, a hero? 

Bumping.


----------

